# Graphics Contest #55 - junebug's Tuxedos



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for the votes, everyone <3 

I loved these pictures of junebug's Tuxedo kittens so I decided to make them this weeks theme 

-------------

*Rules and Stuff *


Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until Monday, July 28th (two weeks)

Up to 15 entries will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early.

YOU MAY ENTER MORE THAN ONCE! =D 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

----------------------------

You have two pictures to choose from! 




















*Good luck and have fun! =D *


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats to a fellow Michigander!    My family and I were just up north, too...(I saw you'e from Marquette).


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks =D 

Yeah, I'm up in Da UP, eh? XD 

Where in Michigan are you from?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't like to give out my _exact_ location, :wink: but I'm like by the Port Huron area.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Would you happen to know the name? :wink:


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh okay, cool.  

I have friends on another forum who live across the border in Sarnia


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I am only doing three. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I did this for fun. I'm not entering:


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Those are cute Megan! =D

That's really pretty, Des! Why don't you want to enter it?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks LadyNeko.

Des, that's pretty.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kate, various reasons, thank you  . Megan, thank you!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe....those are *Great*

What cute little meow meow's


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love tuxedo kitties!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Where is everyone???

This contest might need to be extended.

So far Megan is the only entrant.

I am not sure I will have time....
I recently have been working on a sig for another member.


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

This is my first one ever so dont laugh.

and


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

LAUGH?!? That's a very pretty graphic...To be _honest_, I like it better than mine!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love it! Dawn, I think it would be good to extend the contest, and the mods voted that you can "advertise" it in the Lounge or Cat Chat too.  I love this competition, and this kitten? I could steal her! :heart


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Megan1216 said:


> LAUGH?!? That's a very pretty graphic...To be _honest_, I like it better than mine!


NO WAY! Yours is sooo colourful!
Btw, i did everything by myself but i got the sparkles off of a site..Is that cheating? If it is, i'll take it off..
I cant use photoshop! I just CANT! it's soo challenging.
I have it but i tried to use it and, well, i failed.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Spiffy_x......Never say you cant! You can!!! 

You have natural talent! 
Just read through the photoshop tutorials and learn.
When I started I just focused on very simple things.
I was very discouraged until I got a .psd file from
Julie.....when I saw the breakdown. Then it clicked!
If you have Photoshop I can also email you the file.
Then you can view each layer and see how they all come together.

Keep in mind that you cant view the History though.
I mean, for example......When I really like the results of a grouping of layers. I will merge several layers into 1 layer. 
Then I will duplicate it again, and work on it from there.
I might do this up to 5 times an 1 graphic.
Then at the very end I do the final touches. 
Which can also be many many layers.

So how many layers in total.....honestly I never really counted.
Some that are simple might be around 10.....
The more detail, might be around 30 or so. 
Sometimes I simply putz and fart around and find things out on accident.

Megan.....do you want me to wait until you get home before 
I mail it to you?


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

How do you even make layers?
It's HARD. There are so many different things and buttons and everything...AHH!
how long did it take you to learn how to use photoshop properly?
And do you know and tutorials or help guides on using photoshop?
my photoshop is just called photoshop cs..is that an old one or what??
Thanks 4 the help..
:]]
Hehe.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Just Google photo shop tutorials.

There are TONS and TONS.

Learn simple ones.....
Dont try to put everything together at once.

Practice the tuts and it will click.
The tuts show you how to use layers.

If I send you the file for your banner.....
Open it and it will help it all make sense.

Send me your email addy so I can send you the file.
Sace it to your desktop, right click and open with Photoshop cs.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll see what i can do


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm pretty darn hopeless at these things and this is hardly impressive. I'm still trying to get to grips with the software ..

its meant to look like a oil painting


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

something slightly more adventurous


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish I could do that well, Allie!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you, Spiffy. 

Allie, awesome!!!

Dawn, whenever you want...It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I've been busy and forgot to come make the voting thread! Sorry guys! I'll go do that now. 

Thank you for all the great entries, everyone


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The contest is now closed, and the voting thread is up! Good luck, all.


----------

